# 2005 Specialized Demo 8!!!!



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

From NSMB
http://www.nsmb.com/gear/demo8_05_04.php

More and more industry heavy weights are taking a close look at what is happening on the North Shore. On Saturday I met Hideki Ikemoto from Shimano Japan. Hideki was sent here to absorb the culture of the North Shore - for two and a half months. Spending days riding, working at John Henry bikes and meeting some of the most experienced riders hereabouts, his presence here is yet another sign that the corporate end of the bike world is paying attention to our little green corner of the Canadian west.

Brandon Sloan, the man behind recent Big Hit, Demo 9 and even the Epic models is no stranger to the loam and roots of Seymour, Cypress and Fromme. In fact he could lead you to several obscure, gnarly and little known trails ridden only by the most seasoned and knowledgable locals; a testament to his commitment to building bikes that work in the toughest conditions. He was here last week with his latest super bike - the Demo 8.

Early reviews on the Demo 9 platform have been very positive. I have been testing one for about a month and thus far I have been impressed with the bike in just about every situation. The combination of a very rigid rear end, a low centre of gravity and the Manitou 6-way shock has salted my riding with new confidence. After a couple of rides I knew exactly what the bike would do in most every situation. More on the Demo 9 soon, let's have a quick look at it's younger, more spritely sibling.










My only misgiving about the Demo 9 thus far is weight. Out of the box the DH model weighs close to 45lbs with a Marzocchi 888 fork and burly tires, tubes and rims. It seems that one of the goals of the Demo 8 (8 = 8" of rear wheel travel) was to make a more nimble and versatile Demo while sacrificing few of the unique elements of the frame. To the untrained eye the bike looks identical to the Demo 9. Closer inspection reveals some subtle changes that save weight, cost and machining time.










The 'Ribcage' assembly of the 8 is smaller and less involved than the 9 but it functions in exactly the same way. On the 9 the downtube mates to the intricately forged 'Ribcage' about four inches ahead of the bottom bracket shell (which is actually part of the forged unit) while the new assembly the downtube reaches all the way to a conventional bb shell. A gentle s-bend in the tube facilitates this saving weight, cost and production time. The 9 ships with a 150mm rear hub that runs a 12 or 15mm thru-axle. This gives plenty of clearance and makes for an incredibly stiff rear end - the best tracking bike I have been on. The configuration of the bike itself is so stiff that even with a 135mm quick release rear hub the Demo 8 rear end is apparently more rigid than many thru-axle bikes. Chain line is preserved using Specialized's asymetrical rear triangle.










There are other less obvious changes incorporated in the Demo 8 that involve refining and lightening elements like the Hollow Trapezoidal link (the lighter link will also find it's way onto the 9 next year) and a firmer suspension. The package will also be built up with weight-saving components contributing to a lighter, more flickable ride.

The 8 will have a slightly shorter stroke shock measuring 8.75" eye to eye compared to 9.5" for the 9 which explains the loss of 1" of rear wheel travel.

The bikes share generous standover, short chainstays, a low centre of gravity, provision for a front derailleur or an ISCG mounted guide - meaning either model can be set up to do almost anything.

The differences between the two models are subtle but significant. If you are a shuttler or you spend most of your time in the Whistler bike park the Demo 9 might be just the ticket. If you aspire to go huge or you are prone to breaking bikes and components or if you always want the biggest and burliest you too should be on the Demo 9 dance card.

Those of you who like to earn your downhill the old-fashioned way may be happier with the girth of the Demo 8, along with weight conscious downhill racers. Despite it's heft the Demo 9 can be pedalled uphill and it can be easily fitted with a front derailleur and granny gear. I have set up my tester with a combination of a bashguard, an Envy Double E 2 and a granny ring and it pedals up surprisingly well for a 45 pound machine. I have no front derailleur so the chain must be manually moved between the 32 and 22 tooth rings - more on this combo here.

The two bikes share finish quality reminiscent of a $5000 handmade frame. Despite being made in Taiwan, like most modern freeride and DH bikes, Specialized frames boast a level of finish and attention to detail that sets them apart from most other manufacturers. I don't know how they do it but I hope the others figure it out and start upping the ante.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

This bike looks sweet. if it is cheaper than the demo9 is hopefully I'll get that and decommission my bighit.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn that is awesome. Still, I'd rather have the 9. Though I've never had probs with my QR rear on the Big Hit, I still prefer the bolt on axle. Love the new curved tubes.


----------



## Mozo (Feb 22, 2004)

It looks very sweet! The Demo 8 is definitely going to be a big contender in the free ride market for next year, if it offered at a reasonable price, cant wait.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

hmm, did that article sound a bit biased to anybody else...


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Um, yes*

it did. Well to me. Just my .02, Jim


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

if it isn't at least 46lbs, I'm not interested.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I'll keep you posted. Jm....*

since I'm selling the (I dunno, 39 lb???) Bullit (too heavy) for a "lighter" Knolly Vtach. I figure, um, ah.............maybe 44lb? and that's my best Scientific Wild-Ass Guess. What was I thinking? *bangs head on desk*

Jim


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

they're making the same bike with an inch less travel? pretty stupid if ya ask me.


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2004)

smelly said:


> they're making the same bike with an inch less travel? pretty stupid if ya ask me.


Way to read the article.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Universe said:


> Way to read the article.


definatly my next frame.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

im wonderin what will it be replacing next year (or maby its just an addition)...big hits come with 8.75 inches of travel...maby there gunna scap the beloved big hit and just have DEMOs as there extreme line next year (yet i dont see em putting DJ2 on one so i guess maby not)...takin a bit to get used to the new link in the frame but the bottem curved tube is very sexy...

very high contender for my next frame...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

After reviewing the article again, for the thousandth time, I noticed something disturbing. Why is Mr. Sloan not using Specialized tires or wearing any Specialized gard (aside from his shoes)??? That doesn't project a positive image regarding there products, when a representative of the company isn't using them. Just thought it interesting.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

red5 said:


> After reviewing the article again, for the thousandth time, I noticed something disturbing. Why is Mr. Sloan not using Specialized tires or wearing any Specialized gard (aside from his shoes)??? That doesn't project a positive image regarding there products, when a representative of the company isn't using them. Just thought it interesting.


im just gonna guess that he has a differnt tire and gear sponsors.


----------



## the hucker (May 22, 2004)

Already got the 9 so the 8 has to wait, looks cool though!


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

04 bighits come with 8.1 (expert) or 7.5 (comp).

That black linkage thing on the rear suspention looks kinda lame. They should make that frame color or do something with it.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

downhillzeypher said:


> 04 bighits come with 8.1 (expert) or 7.5 (comp).
> 
> That black linkage thing on the rear suspention looks kinda lame. They should make that frame color or do something with it.


 if it works good, who gives a crap about what it looks like


----------



## merrrrjig (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I saw it at NORBA nationals. I know I saw the weird specialized writing on a bike and im pretty sure it was on a demo 9 or 8. Looks sick and the new specialized writing is way sick!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Love the bike and Specialized but...*

...how can it be sexy?  Even car magazines saying a car has sexy lines. Sorry, just doesn't or shouldn't have the same effect on someone. Same thing about naming pictures porn.

We all just all must be horny arse bastards!


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Specialized*



merrrrjig said:


> I think I saw it at NORBA nationals. I know I saw the weird specialized writing on a bike and im pretty sure it was on a demo 9 or 8. Looks sick and the new specialized writing is way sick!


I was hoping that was just on the pre-production models, I think the SPECIALIZED script on that demo8 in the pics above looks like something a 14 year old would write on thier schoolbag with a magic marker or on thier desk or a bathroom wall.
I think the branding on the 04 specializeds is good, thin script and quite subtle...

just my 0.02.....


----------

